# Looking for information on BitCoin and whmcs



## ChuckC (May 24, 2017)

I am considering accepting BitCoin as a payment. Have any of you providers here been doing this? If so what are you using with Whmcs to accept BC?


----------



## Tyler (May 25, 2017)

Howdy, have a look at BitPay. It is quite nice.


----------



## Jonathan (May 25, 2017)

Bit off topic, but for any providers who do accept BTC doesn't it just attract fraud moreso than standard payment methods with good fraud checking?


----------



## Tyler (May 25, 2017)

Not a Bitcoin expert in the least, but it is my understanding that it isn't possible to charge-back and therefore there is less fraud on that front. However, on the other front (being non-trackable), I would reckon that brings in even more fraud.

Fraud is everywhere these days. I've even recently seen people using stolen PayPal accounts, and I had always thought that PayPal was the end-all-be-all of ensuring clean transactions.


----------



## ChuckC (May 29, 2017)

@Tyler Thanks going to have a look at that.


----------

